
A Portable Cloud Experiment: SFTP Cloud Storage Sync - luu
http://www.evanjones.ca/portable-cloud-experiment.html
======
stevenringo
Have you looked at [https://rclone.org/](https://rclone.org/)? Also written in
Go, and handles more cloud providers (and SFTP) than you can shake a stick at.

~~~
lathiat
+1 for rclone, it is fantastic and I am using it to sync both local
filesystems to backblaze b2, as well as directly from a remote SFTP filesystem
also to backblaze b2 or local.

Have also used it to back up my Google Drive, it exports all of the google
documents as like docx or xlsx (or whatever you request). Critical for a small
non profit where we use Google Drive to keep all our docs, theres no good easy
way to back it up otherwise.

It's really a fantastic bit of software.

Having said that it seems OPs use case was really to explore "Go Cloud" so
it's probably not that helpful input in the context of the actual article, but
great context for anyone reading the comments that might actually want such a
working solution.

One thing I keep getting errors from rclone about that is sortof related to
this, is that it can't sync symlinks from SFTP as it doesn't really understand
them - something that can be fixed but it's an example of the fact you always
have side cases to cover- even though rclone seems to have done a good job at
handling many of them.

------
khc
It's true that you usually get the lowest common denominator when you build
abstractions, but cloud storage has a pretty broad set of useful common
denominators. The fact that the author runs into so much trouble says more
about the library than the approach.

------
iampims
Relevant: The Law of Leaky Abstractions [1]

[1] [https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2002/11/11/the-law-of-
leaky-a...](https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2002/11/11/the-law-of-leaky-
abstractions/)

